# New UI SUX...



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

The new user interface SUX.

White highlight bar much harder to see than the old colored bar.

Group realignment doesn't really achieve anything.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Only problem I got with it so far is the highlight bar is too bright. They need to make it user adjustable.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Joe01880 said:


> Only problem I got with it so far is the highlight bar is too bright. They need to make it user adjustable.


That might help (it to work almost as well as it was working).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

just4tivo said:


> That might help


Tell 'em.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

how did you guys get it.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Tell 'em.


Let's create more new individual threads, EACH complaining about the update!!!

It doesn't have to be something different from a thread already created - just "Go forth and create!"


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

ClearToLand said:


> Let's create more new individual threads, EACH complaining about the update!!!
> 
> It doesn't have to be something different from a thread already created - just "Go forth and create!"


Well I was just going to reply in this thread that I agree, the new UI is ugly and TiVo dresses it funny. But a new thread it is


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

It isn't a new UI. This has been on the bolts since inception


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I've flipped through all of these UI versions on each box, and folks will get used to it quickly. This thread should hopefully die just as quickly.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I really like the new UI. Very clean and modern looking. More concise. I have the new UI on a Roamio Pro and two Mini's.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I like the look of the new UI, but I'm not a big fan of the compressed menus. Especially having all the search and manage stuff in one subsection. Makes it harder to find what I'm looking for and creates a lot of empty space on the home page.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I don't like the look, but I agree completely about the menus. The second thing I noticed after the new update installed was how empty the TiVo Central page is. I guess they can put an ad in the wasted space.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

caughey said:


> I don't like the look, but I agree completely about the menus. The second thing I noticed after the new update installed was how empty the TiVo Central page is. *I guess they can put an ad in the wasted space.*


Please delete your post immediately.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Please delete your post immediately.


Don't you don't think that is what that space is for?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

just4tivo said:


> Don't you don't think that is what that space is for?


LOL. There's been more than ample opportunity before this.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

compnurd said:


> It isn't a new UI. This has been on the bolts since inception


And I've hated it and the godawful Bolt from the beginning.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mrsean said:


> And I've hated it and the *godawful Bolt *from the beginning.


Really? I've rather liked it, and am a fan of SkipMode and QuickMode.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I like the look of the new UI, but I'm not a big fan of the compressed menus. Especially having all the search and manage stuff in one subsection. Makes it harder to find what I'm looking for and creates a lot of empty space on the home page.


I would agree with regards to the TiVo Central page looking very empty now. Otherwise on the UI changes to colors and fonts and flatness, it's just a menu to get to the shows that you have recorded and want to watch. I'm not sure if I can say that I like one better than the other as it just wasn't that drastic of a change (honestly similar to when we moved from the S3 with SD menus to the Roamio Pro).

Scott


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

GriffithStrife said:


> how did you guys get it.


I just turned on my Tivo Mini Yesterday to watch a show and I could clearly see the change. I didn't do a single thing.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

The blank space on central is pretty bad: agreed. Next up. I wonder what kinds of forum posts we see next once advertisements DO fill that nice big clear chunk o'real estate. Hopefully not in reality, of course.

Anyways, with the tiVo Hydra UI in the pipeline, this all may be mute point for some users.


----------



## MarkR10 (Aug 26, 2017)

JBDragon said:


> I just turned on my Tivo Mini Yesterday to watch a show and I could clearly see the change. I didn't do a single thing.


Same thing happened to me. No notice of any kind. No choice about the interface as we've been given in the past. The new interface is very plain and ugly. In my opinion it takes away from the whole TiVo experience. I know this has been a trend of late, but I find these new interfaces cartoonish. As others have mentioned, this new interface is too bright and glaring. I don't enjoy using it and wish we could go back to the previous version. How about giving us a choice TiVo? Who am I kidding, I know it's too expensive to maintain two interfaces, but I sure wish I could go back to the previous look and feel.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I like the look of the new UI, but I'm not a big fan of the compressed menus. Especially having all the search and manage stuff in one subsection. Makes it harder to find what I'm looking for and creates a lot of empty space on the home page.


My biggest beef with it as well, have no idea what they were thinking to cram everything useful into one menu when you have all that screen space.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MarkR10 said:


> Same thing happened to me. No notice of any kind. *No choice about the interface as we've been given in the past. *The new interface is very plain and ugly. In my opinion it takes away from the whole TiVo experience. I know this has been a trend of late, but I find these new interfaces cartoonish. As others have mentioned, this new interface is too bright and glaring. I don't enjoy using it and wish we could go back to the previous version. How about giving us a choice TiVo? Who am I kidding, I know it's too expensive to maintain two interfaces, but I sure wish I could go back to the previous look and feel.


Has TiVo provided options as to an interface in the past? I've had a Series 2 for 12 years and don't recall that, likewise a Roamio for 2-1/2 years. Perhaps something that occurred with Series 3 or 4 boxes?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Has TiVo provided options as to an interface in the past? I've had a Series 2 for 12 years and don't recall that, likewise a Roamio for 2-1/2 years. Perhaps something that occurred with Series 3 or 4 boxes?


The only time I am aware of is for the Premieres, users could/can still use either the old SDUI or the current HDUI. Which was a really good thing because the HDUI really sucked when released and didn't work well on the Premieres until 2014ish when they stopped using flash.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The logo is now a silhouette rather than a cartoon character = Improvement
White highlight instead of yellow = Improvement
Fewer top menu choices making it easier to find everything = Improvement
Overall look more high end / modern rather than NickToons-ish = Improvement


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

compnurd said:


> It isn't a new UI. This has been on the bolts since inception


But to 3 out of the 4 models that are being updated, it is new.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

scandia101 said:


> The logo is now a silhouette rather than a cartoon character = Improvement
> White highlight instead of yellow = Improvement
> Fewer top menu choices making it easier to find everything = Improvement
> Overall look more high end / modern rather than NickToons-ish = Improvement


Good summary and totally agree. It's like the childlike UI finally grew up.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> The logo is now a silhouette rather than a cartoon character = Improvement
> White highlight instead of yellow = Improvement
> Fewer top menu choices making it easier to find everything = Improvement
> Overall look more high end / modern rather than NickToons-ish = Improvement





kokishin said:


> Good summary and totally agree. It's like the childlike UI finally grew up.


Yeah, I know that the newest interface kinda looks more "professional," but I liked, over time, TiVo guy, and miss him--I'd like to see him in both versions (I think that TiVo shadowman is kinda cool). 

Personally, I do find that the white highlight bar makes it more difficult to read--I would tone it down into grey a bit (and am surprised that TiVo didn't do that). Also, I find that the "flat" design can make it harder to discern some elements--such as, a difference between 2 thumbs and 3 thumbs. And while I understand the condensing of menu categories, I still could see having more up-front--there is more than enough space and it would prevent having to drill down or subsequent long lists. And that empty menu space just bugs me and seems a waste--there would seem a way to make good use of it.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't see this new UI as professional. I looks like the monochrome version my local cable co is using, which lacks color and imagination. I agree the white highlight bar is harder to read. It is rather a flat design. In my view it's a downgrade and shows the direction TIVO is going.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

One thought is the new colors may be less prone to burn in. I know on LG OLED B6 I have burn in (massive grumble) with Red and Yellow colors prevalent on certain news channels.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> The logo is now a silhouette rather than a cartoon character = Improvement
> White highlight instead of yellow = Improvement
> Fewer top menu choices making it easier to find everything = Improvement
> Overall look more high end / modern rather than NickToons-ish = Improvement


Go to the captions settings and highlight one of the options and tell me with a straight face that's an improvement. Completely unreadable.

I also don't like the big list of music apps I'll never use cluttering the list of apps I do use.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Go to the captions settings and highlight one of the options and tell me with a straight face that's an improvement. Completely unreadable.


Please see your eye doctor if you find the cc settings menu to be completely unreadable.
I have no knowledge of what the menu looked like in any earlier version so I can not say whether or not that particular menu is an improvement or not. However, I don't have any problem at all reading the menu even if I look at them from across the room while wearing my 2.0 reading glasses which add a good blur.

How often do people adjust the cc settings anyway?

TiVo "new" UI = Improvement
That doesn't mean that I believe that everything is perfect, it simple means that this flawed version is better than the previous flawed version.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> I don't have any problem at all reading them...


You obviously didn't highlight anything but the top menu choice. The contrast on every other option is non-existent when highlighted because the programmers neglected to reverse the font color like they did everywhere else. Light grey text on a white background. Are you kidding me.

Just because it's not often used is no excuse for such poor quality control. OnePass & Recording Options is probably used quite a bit, but it's just as bad. They must have put some folks from the Rovi side in charge of this one.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> You obviously didn't highlight anything but the top menu choice. The contrast on every other option is non-existent when highlighted because the programmers neglected to reverse the font color like they did everywhere else. Light grey text on a white background. Are you kidding me. Just because it's not often used is no excuse for such poor quality control. They must have put some folks from the Rovi side in charge of this one.


Uhm, don't tell me what I did or didn't do. You have no clue.
Anyone else want to claim that this is completely unreadable?










Very readable even from across the room.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> Uhm, don't tell me what I did, you have no clue.


Oh yes I can. I have amazing powers of deduction. Can you read this from across the room?


----------



## denhearn (Mar 6, 2010)

MarkR10 said:


> No notice of any kind.


Didn't we used to get a message when an update was installed? Is there a way to see when the last reboot was? I don't see it in History. I got the latest update, but don't know when it was loaded.

(maybe their mailbox is too full of those *channel change* emails)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Oh yes I can. I have amazing powers of deduction. Can you read this from across the room?


Nope I can't, but why do you think it matters? Your childish little post is not the Tivo menu in question and is irrelevant.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mdavej said:


> You obviously didn't highlight anything but the top menu choice. The contrast on every other option is non-existent when highlighted because the programmers neglected to reverse the font color like they did everywhere else. Light grey text on a white background. Are you kidding me.
> 
> Just because it's not often used is no excuse for such poor quality control. OnePass & Recording Options is probably used quite a bit, but it's just as bad. They must have put some folks from the Rovi side in charge of this one.


I see what you are talking about. Looks like they messed up a bit. I don't know if it has always been like that since it has been ages since I had to go to that menu. In any event, I wouldn't call it unreadable. Even with my monovision, I can read it fairly easily.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

denhearn said:


> Didn't we used to get a message when an update was installed? Is there a way to see when the last reboot was? I don't see it in History. I got the latest update, but don't know when it was loaded.
> 
> (maybe their mailbox is too full of those *channel change* emails)


I believe he's saying that he was not given notice before the change not that he wasn't told that it had already happened.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> Nope I can't, but why do you think it matters? Your childish little post is not the Tivo menu in question and is irrelevant.


My childish post has the same contrast ratio as the menu in question. I can't read your screenshot from across the room either.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> My childish post has the same contrast ratio as the menu in question. I can't read your screenshot from across the room either.


Now you're just making up more crap.
I didn't ask if you could see it from across the room. I only posted about what I see on that menu screen because you asked. My experience simply differed from yours. Why you got your panties in a wad over it, I'll never know.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Passing over the hyperbole duel, I do think that a good point was made (by someone, somewhere) that the white highlighting is so bright that it can a bit blind-out everything else. I wasn't a fan of the earlier yellow (it looked like sun-bleaching to me, a bit), but a toned-down white (e.g. white with some grey) could be nice.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe people just need to adjust their televisions


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> I like the look of the new UI, but I'm not a big fan of the compressed menus. Especially having all the search and manage stuff in one subsection. Makes it harder to find what I'm looking for and creates a lot of empty space on the home page.


So why do they not have the brains or foresight to even make menus user friendly??? And this has been this way with the menus on the Bolt since the beginning? Very sad. I think at least the TDL, Network, and Manual Recording should be on the left side menu. Or they could program the 7,8,9 keys to do something...Anything...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've had the white highlighting for so long now that I can't even remember it being yellow. I think I'm glad because I find the white just fine, and my eyes are pretty sensitive. Thinking about it being yellow sounds kind of unappealing to me.  Glad now that my memory is so bad because the white looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> The only time I am aware of is for the Premieres, users could/can still use either the old SDUI or the current HDUI. Which was a really good thing because the HDUI really sucked when released and didn't work well on the Premieres until 2014ish when they stopped using flash.


I only had my XL4 for 16 months. So slow I had to use the SDUI. It was not really made to run the HDUI in my opinion. Traded it in for a Roamio Pro in 11/2013. The SDUI did not use much internet either...OH, I did not keep it long enough and did not know they made it better. ERT gave me a deal I could not refuse. Only paid $200 + new warranty and they took the XL4 back.

So if I bought a used XL4 (need more space, only got 3TB on my RP), would it be faster than when I had mine?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> Now you're just making up more crap.
> I didn't ask if you could see it from across the room. I only posted about what I see on that menu screen because you asked. My experience simply differed from yours. Why you got your panties in a wad over it, I'll never know.


Seems like you're the only one who's really angry in this situation. I'm simply illustrating that low contrast text is difficult to read. There's a reason paper is white and ink is black.

I actually agree with some of your other points (easier menus, high end look). And good riddance to the old SD menus. They just dropped the ball on the light grey text.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Passing over the hyperbole duel, I do think that a good point was made (by someone, somewhere) that the white highlighting is so bright that it can a bit blind-out everything else. I wasn't a fan of the earlier yellow (it looked like sun-bleaching to me, a bit), but a toned-down white (e.g. white with some grey) could be nice.


Either that or better yet, darken the text or make it a bit bolder.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> Either that or better yet, darken the text or make it a bit bolder.


I think you're right--you reminded me that the highlighted text seems pretty thin. And so one has the flare of the garish white and the thinnish text.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

denhearn said:


> *Didn't we used to get a message when an update was installed?* Is there a way to see when the last reboot was? I don't see it in History. I got the latest update, but don't know when it was loaded.
> 
> (maybe their mailbox is too full of those *channel change* emails)


All three of my Roamios got 'The Message' dated 08/25. In fact, on the OTA 1TB I didn't even get a chance to select 'Messages' to read it. Just pressing the 'TiVo' button brought it up. IIRC, they all were updated on either 08/22 or 08/23 - I don't write these things down. 

The 'chatter' in the "*Main 20.7.2 Upgrade Thread*" skyrocketed that day...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

denhearn said:


> Is there a way to see when the last reboot was?


That is possible. With a Motorola cable card, you can check cable card status which has an uptime item in dddd hh:mm and with any cable system you can check Diagnostics in the cable card section for time since OOB Tune Start, which is in seconds. As for OTA, no idea.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

mdavej said:


> My childish post has the same contrast ratio as the menu in question. I can't read your screenshot from across the room either.


NOTE: This is NOT addressed to @mdavej; I just replied to his post to retain the 'Subject'...

From my normal reclined position on my couch ~12' away from my Panasonic *32"* LCD, the 'Delivered' CC parameters '_appeared_' to be set to 'White on White'. So, maybe it was 'Light Grey on White'. I couldn't read anything so, due to the forewarning from TCF, a day or two before the update occurred I had 'adjusted' all of the CC parameters on one of my not-yet-updated Roamios to 'One Click Right' to display the actual parameter instead of the useless word 'Default'. I took a picture with my tablet and after the update occurred, I had to sit on a little stool ~3' from the screen to adjust things back to a setting where they were again visible from my customary 12' position. [Turned out only 'Text Color' was off; what a DUMB default for the 'Current' TiVo programmers to set since all of my previous TiVos came delivered with 'Text Color = Black' and I didn't have to touch a thing.  ]

Bottom line is this is just another event (in a long line) in life where "you" have no control over the initial action(s) of someone else and how smoothly you accept the change and adapt to it determines your stress level.

*EDIT (Thanks to @UCLABB):* My current Panasonic 16:9 LCD HDTV is 32", not 27". My _previous_ Panasonic 4:3 CRT was 27".  [Just about the same HEIGHT in my entertainment center.]


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I still think this is just staging for Hydra. They are moving from a heavy text based UI to a heavy image based UI, collapsing the menu makes sense.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I still think this is just staging for Hydra. They are moving from a heavy text based UI to a heavy image based UI, collapsing the menu makes sense.


But note: the Bolt UI has been this way for years.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> All three of my Roamios got 'The Message' dated 08/25. In fact, on the OTA 1TB I didn't even get a chance to select 'Messages' to read it. Just pressing the 'TiVo' button brought it up. IIRC, they all were updated on either 08/22 or 08/23 - I don't write these things down.
> 
> The 'chatter' in the "*Main 20.7.2 Upgrade Thread*" skyrocketed that day...


I never got a message on my Roamio, Premiere or minis. Not that I care.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> NOTE: This is NOT addressed to @mdavej; I just replied to his post to retain the 'Subject'...
> 
> From my normal reclined position on my couch ~12' away from my Panasonic 27" LCD, the 'Delivered' CC parameters '_appeared_' to be set to 'White on White'. So, maybe it was 'Light Grey on White'. I couldn't read anything so, due to the forewarning from TCF, a day or two before the update occurred I had 'adjusted' all of the CC parameters on one of my not-yet-updated Roamios to 'One Click Right' to display the actual parameter instead of the useless word 'Default'. I took a picture with my tablet and after the update occurred, I had to sit on a little stool ~3' from the screen to adjust things back to a setting where they were again visible from my customary 12' position. [Turned out only 'Text Color' was off; what a DUMB default for the 'Current' TiVo programmers to set since all of my previous TiVos came delivered with 'Text Color = Black' and I didn't have to touch a thing.  ]
> 
> Bottom line is this is just another event (in a long line) in life where "you" have no control over the initial action(s) of someone else and how smoothly you accept the change and adapt to it determines your stress level.


12 feet away from a 27" tv? Okay. I'm on a tablet so I can't put an emoji in here, just pretend you see one of the dumbfounded ones.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Just an observation from afar:

Many of you who say the white highlighting in the new UI is blindingly bright may have your TV picture set to torch mode. I liked the old color scheme, but think this one is OK, too, and do not see this brightness problem.

Just for kicks, I changed my Panasonic plasma TV picture setting to 'Vivid' and was nearly blinded by the white highlighting. This also made the text appear thinner and less readable. My clue came from someone in a recent post who not only thought the white was too bright, but also that the old yellow was bleached out. Same problem. Torch mode.

I highly recommend adjusting your display with a calibration disc, and using one of your TV's cinema modes when watching almost everything.

I thought it was common knowledge these days that torch mode was only used by stores to attract attention to bright displays. I know that tastes differ and that room lighting varies, but once you spend a couple of weeks with a properly adjusted 'darker' picture, I think that most of you would not go back to super-bright mode.

You don't need a professional calibration -- just a calibration disc, a few minutes of your time, and a willingness to try something new.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> But note: the Bolt UI has been this way for years.


Which is even more sad...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> 12 feet away from a 27" tv? Okay. I'm on a tablet so I can't put an emoji in here, just pretend you see one of the dumbfounded ones.


Now, now, now, be nice . . . . (10' away here and 29" TV--bedroom set.)


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Not liking the white bars and highlights at all.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

Join the club. So far most customers aren't happy with the downgrade in the new monochrome color theme. We are being told we will get used to it by support. Not the TIVO I grew to love over the years.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wbrightfl said:


> Join the club. *So far most customers aren't happy with the downgrade in the new monochrome color theme. *We are being told we will get used to it by support. Not the TIVO I grew to love over the years.


Well, of people posting here (to complain about it).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> So if I bought a used XL4 (need more space, only got 3TB on my RP), would it be faster than when I had mine?


My guess would be yes it would be faster, in 2014 TiVo completely rewrote the HDUI. They changed from flash based to something else, sorry I don't remember what it is called. After that the Premieres started to function ok in the HDUI especially if you used it primarily as a DVR and not for streaming. My dual tuner Premiere would be fine as a DVR but I could not stand to use it as a streamer (Netflix, Amazon, etc.) at this point.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> The logo is now a silhouette rather than a cartoon character = Improvement
> White highlight instead of yellow = Improvement
> Fewer top menu choices making it easier to find everything = Improvement
> Overall look more high end / modern rather than NickToons-ish = Improvement


Agree with you, as for the rest of you people, stop complaining, like Jon Snow, you people "know nothing". Want to see a crappy and cartoon interface subcriibe to DirectTv and use the Genie box. Total aptitude dum s**t.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

UCLABB said:


> 12 feet away from a 27" tv? Okay. I'm on a tablet so I can't put an emoji in here, just pretend you see one of the dumbfounded ones.


Thanks for commenting - helped me catch my 'memory lapse'. 


ClearToLand said:


> *EDIT to original post (Thanks to @UCLABB):* My current Panasonic 16:9 LCD HDTV is 32", NOT 27".  My _previous_ Panasonic 4:3 CRT was 27".  [Just about the same HEIGHT in my entertainment center though.]


I also have a 'New-in-the-Box' Panasonic 37" LCD (biggest size, at the time, that would fit the available width in my $$$ 'Oak Veneer' Entertainment Center (_wife-approved_ :handok *AND* had similar HDMI / Component / S-Video inputs as my Panasonic 32" LCD; not knowing how long the 32" would last running practically 24x7 when my health suddenly bottomed out - bought & installed Fall 2011 - I wanted to keep my options open - i.e. NOT have to replace old components until absolutely necessary). I recently bought a Brother Label Maker PT-D210 (I've just been writing on various paper labels since I've been too lazy to dig out my 'decades old' Dymo Label Maker(s) - the glue on the tapes is probably bad by now) so tonight I've been '_digging / crawling_' through the Rat's Nest of wires that years of adding / replacing / rarely removing components has created behind my entertainment center to make a list of all of the wall warts that either have labels that are falling off, or never got around to getting labelled. I hope these stick better.

*TANGENT:* My wife is always concerned about the NUMBER of devices I have plugged into one outlet. I try to explain to her that it's the total WATTS consumed that needs to be observed but she doesn't grasp the concept (i.e. One hundred 7 watt nightlights would LOOK excessive but only consume 700 watts on a 15A / 1800W outlet). Does anyone have a 'Good Explanation' that works on the 'Non-Technical'?

BTW, how do you type on your tablet? I bought a pack of 'Plastic Sticks w/ Rubber Tips' from Amazon to navigate with (and occasionally enter a UserID / PW) but 'One-Finger-Typing' is just too much effort for me. I noticed that one TCF member uses Voice Recognition, but that wouldn't go over too well with my wife who's usually sleeping while I'm surfing (i.e. Almost every time I use "Ask Google" on my Android tablet to avoid typing in long SEARCH parameters, she shouts from the BR "What?". She doesn't use tablets, or computers, or cell phones, or...). I see "Tap-a-Talk" in folk's SIGs, so, I might have to research that. I *DID* buy a Logitech K480 keyboard which was a great help when I needed to categorize and save ~50 bookmarks. :thumbsup: It's also convenient when setting up Smartthings devices, since currently *ONLY* my one Android tablet can run the Smartthings app (not available in the Fire tablet store; haven't tried loading it via the Google Store on my Fire 7 yet since it's practically out of memory from just the few apps I've tried so far.  Amazon provides a SDHC slot *BUT* hardly allows anything to be stored on the 'External' drive! ).


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Phil_C said:


> Just an observation from afar:
> 
> *Many of you who say the white highlighting in the new UI is blindingly bright may have your TV picture set to torch mode*. I liked the old color scheme, but think this one is OK, too, and do not see this brightness problem.
> 
> ...


*NOTE:* I can't say "'Click to Expand' to see my highlighting" here because I've been criticized for doing that! 

I agree that too many folks have their TVs set too 'Vivid'.  [SUNGLASSES, *NOT* "COOL"]

And, while a calibration disc would be the 'Best', a few simple steps that I've always used from the days of CRTs would also help. YES, the picture will LOOK 'bad' initially but, just like the 'Reduced Blue Light' mode on computer monitors and tablets, after a few minutes of looking 'Yellow', it begins to look alright. AND it's better for your brain.  ["COOL"]

*My Simple Steps:*

Reduce your LCD Backlight to 50%.
- While not a CRT Step, for longevity, this is my FIRST step with all LCD displays.
CONTRAST controls WHITE 
- Back that contrast down to ~70% to start. That will reduce the glare and narrow text.
BRIGHTNESS controls BLACK  
While it may not be intuitive, this is how it actually works. Reduce your brightness until your blacks are black. Use the 'Black Borders' on a SD channel to match to.
If you GOOGLE (or just read the labels in your collection), you should be able to find either a DVD with THX calibration, IIRC, that has a display with various shades of gray or you may be able to d/l a .JPG (or a CD Image; check the AVS Forums) that you can feed your TV via your PC.
Once your blacks are black, you can adjust your whites to white via the contrast control.

Next, I'll center TINT and back off COLOR all the way to "Black & White" and then gradually bring up COLOR until people look like my own skin - NOT ORANGE. If you feel that the 'color' is still 'off', move TINT a bit plus or minus and see if it helps.
Finally, reduce SHARPNESS to *ZERO* - it increases 'noise'. Try it - you might like it (after you get used to it).
My 2011 Panasonic 32" LCD HDTV has several 'presets' - i.e. GAME, CINEMA, STANDARD, VIVID, etc... So, if you're not using this TV for games, you can leave your current preset alone and 'tweak' the GAME preset. Just because it's labelled GAME doesn't mean that's all it can be used for. I initially set up STANDARD per my steps above. Then I 'tweaked' two other settings slightly different (i.e. 10% more BRIGHTNESS, 10% less CONTRAST, whatever). Then, while you're watching a TV show, if it doesn't look 'just right', try one of your other 'tweaked' presets. Just try to limit yourself to ~10% differences from your first go around.
*GOOGLE: Contrast Controls White Brightness Controls Black*

Good Luck! And enjoy your 'newly improved' picture.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> But note: *the Bolt UI has been this way for years*.


*But WHY isn't anyone talking about...* Gently nudging the sheeple back to the "*Main 20.7.2*" thread...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> ...the Bolt UI has been this way for years.




Johncv said:


> ...as for the rest of you people, stop complaining...Want to see a crappy and cartoon interface subcriibe to DirectTv and use the Genie box. Total aptitude dum s**t.




ClearToLand said:


> *But WHY isn't anyone talking about...* Gently nudging the sheeple back to the "*Main 20.7.2*" thread...


i have to admit, i never saw this level of backlash over the update color scheme coming (except for possibly my 80yo neighbor, who does little else but complain). only 3 4 5 threads so far to complain about the colors? with such outrage, i'm sure there's room for at least 5 more threads to vent about not liking something that isn't going to change, so, please, go on, let it all out.

to think i had the nerve to actually be happy my pxl is still receiving software updates, the last one including the up-to-date user interface...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I hesitate to get involved. My Premiere, which still has many old SD pages with the fat fonts is a bit bright. But my TV is calibrated, there's no problem reading menus or the guide (the "new" icon is a bit weaker), and I can see little difference in the CC since I left it at defaults when checking the complaints. But, like you said, some people. Usually the same people. Perhaps the Bolt people don't understand because their H/W is new and 4k capable which might process the whites better. Just a guess.

I do have one complaint, which I sent to TiVo. The first item in the long string of items off TiVo Central is Messages. That's the least used item and should be at the bottom. After all, you get a little "letter" next to it when new mail arrives anyhow.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I've had the white highlighting for so long now that I can't even remember it being yellow. I think I'm glad because I find the white just fine, and my eyes are pretty sensitive. Thinking about it being yellow sounds kind of unappealing to me.  Glad now that my memory is so bad because the white looks perfectly fine to me.


I have had a bolt since the beginning. I wanted the update on my minis because it was next to impossible to read the yellow highlight in my bedroom without my glasses on. Now I can read it.

I love the cleaner more professional look. (Yes, professional is clean; the more animation and baubles is less professional just like a black suit is more professional than a mustard one with sequins).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Which is even more sad...


Not at all. I hated the old TiVo cartoon look. My Bolt always looked like a machine for grown ups.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I hesitate to get involved. My Premiere, which still has many old SD pages with the fat fonts is a bit bright. But my TV is calibrated, there's no problem reading menus or the guide (the "new" icon is a bit weaker), and I can see little difference in the CC since I left it at defaults when checking the complaints. But, like you said, some people. Usually the same people. Perhaps the Bolt people don't understand because their H/W is new and 4k capable which might process the whites better. Just a guess.
> 
> I do have one complaint, which I sent to TiVo. The first item in the long string of items off TiVo Central is Messages. That's the least used item and should be at the bottom. After all, you get a little "letter" next to it when new mail arrives anyhow.


???

You change your preferences and stuff that much?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Go to the captions settings and highlight one of the options and tell me with a straight face that's an improvement. Completely unreadable.
> 
> I also don't like the big list of music apps I'll never use cluttering the list of apps I do use.


You do know you can turn apps on and off in Add &I Manage Apps?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> You do know you can turn apps on and off in Add &I Manage Apps?


Turn off Pandora or one of the other audio apps and let me know how you did it.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

I suggest everyone which isn't happy with the new monochrome UI which lacks imagination and personality to submit a feature request to give us an option to select for ourselves. Classic and colorful UI or new monochrome UI. I would think they could easily add the option to choose a color theme,

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Turn off Pandora or one of the other audio apps and let me know how you did it.


No can do. But there is that last one: Baeble Music. It's loud, and more like MTV was, but I uncheck it. On the other side, I used to always have Plex, Opera TV and Vevo. Checking them only caused their appearance in My Shows. With 20.7.2.RC24 I lost those three on some of my boxes (but not all).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> ???
> You change your preferences and stuff that much?


I'm not sure how to answer that, but if it's on CC, all I did was enable it in User Preferences and exit. The display was white on a black box sort of in the middle of my screen, same as using the Left and Down and Select.


----------



## jpolster2016 (May 11, 2016)

If i wanted monochrome, I'd watch TV on the old black and white TV in my storage closet. The silly cartoon that used to play when you reboot tivo, I miss that too.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I hesitate to get involved. My Premiere, which still has many old SD pages with the fat fonts is a bit bright. But my TV is calibrated, there's no problem reading menus or the guide (the "new" icon is a bit weaker), and I can see little difference in the CC since I left it at defaults when checking the complaints. But, like you said, some people. Usually the same people. Perhaps the Bolt people don't understand because their H/W is new and 4k capable which might process the whites better. Just a guess.
> 
> I do have one complaint, which I sent to TiVo. The first item in the long string of items off TiVo Central is Messages. That's the least used item and should be at the bottom. After all, you get a little "letter" next to it when new mail arrives anyhow.


And Help really should be its own menu, why did they bury it in Settings? 

Lots of dumb choices here with the new menus, not that the old ones were all that great.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> And Help really should be its own menu, why did they bury it in Settings?
> 
> Lots of dumb choices here with the new menus, not that the old ones were all that great.



the organization of tc (or lack thereof) has never really bothered me, i use it so infrequently:



astrohip said:


> I find 99% of what I do in the menus can be done with shortcut keys:
> 
> TiVo-TiVo: Now Playing list
> TiVo-1: Season Pass List
> ...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Not at all. I hated the old TiVo cartoon look. My Bolt always looked like a machine for grown ups.


Talking about the menu items, NOT the colors. How many clicks do you like to do to get to certain well used items???


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

wbrightfl said:


> I suggest everyone which isn't happy with the new monochrome UI which lacks imagination and personality to submit a feature request to give us an option to select for ourselves. Classic and colorful UI or new monochrome UI. I would think they could easily add the option to choose a color theme,
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


You obviously do not know much about Tivo, Inc and options AND the way their "brain" thinks about "user preferences/options" (no offense meant to you)...

I doubt very much if they even look at these "feature requests" Anymore. When I was chummy with ERT, my "special" person there was in the meetings where these things were discussed. Do you remember when that page had the most stupid suggestions that you could check off? They got rid of all that. I have done many of these "suggestions" things in the past, but sometimes Tivo, Inc is brainless. They always used to tell you to do this EVEN IF IT WAS A BUG THEY CREATED...


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Adding my voice to the choir. The new interface absolutely sucks. We both hate it, the white is totally blinding on a modern LCD TV (even on our one that's well past 10 years old) when everything else on screen is perfect. The old interface was absolutely fine, there was zero reason to change it. We use the SD menus on our Premieres so at least we don't have to put up with the ridiculous new layout, but on our Roamio between losing Streambaby (what we primarily use all our TiVos for) and the idiotic new layout of things that didn't need to be moved or changed in the first place... this is a huge step down. At this point we are actively trying to find a better home-network-streaming multi-room solution, and have absolutely no intention of ever buying another TiVo product ever again aver being customers for 15+ years. Hugely disappointing to say the least. 

Change for change's sake, is never good. Change that actually improves things that need improving, is good. This is the former.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't get all the hate. 

I have three TVs: 
Panny plasma 58" native 720p in the LR (Roamio Pro)
Panny plasma 42" native 720p in the MBR (1st gen Mini)
Samsung LCD 24" native 720p in my home office (1st gen Mini)

I run all Tivo boxes in native mode so the TV's do the down/up scaling.

The new UI looks great on all of them. Contrast ratios are just fine. I use cc sometimes and it's very readable on all of them. I use the default cc setting: white text on a black background. 

I have no complaints. Perhaps I'm just fortunate.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Probably depends on the TV. On our main screen in the media room (a 55" Sony) the contrast is fine, the brightness is... ok I guess. Frankly I spend so little time using that unit now that StreamBaby is gone, I haven't paid much attention. But on our Bedroom TV (a 10-15 year old Costco purchase... I forget the brand name) the new UI is almost painfully bright, especially at night. It lights up the entire damn room, it's just brutal. Normal TV viewing is fine, in fact I have the settings darkened a fair bit since it's the bedroom and it's usually dim to dark. But those menus... good grief. Could turn on our overhead lights and it would be less bright.

I have no issues with readability so I can't say why that's tough for some... maybe it's the screen distance, maybe it's the viewer's eyes... I dunno. On my 55" when I play PS4 I can never read any of the small text that all the game UIs are using these days, and that is extremely frustrating. But CCs are generally quite a bit larger in my experience so yeah, dunno on that one. I just want to roll back to the previous software update to get the normal menus and StreamBaby back. I mean, imagine if Apple or MSFT just silently and with zero warning, forced a whole new generation of system software onto you that changed core functionality of your device etc. You'd be ready to firebomb I would imagine...!


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

White text is horrid to read - truly uncomfortable.

The TiVo silhouette just looks like a missing graphic in the UI.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

vanclute said:


> Probably depends on the TV. On our main screen in the media room (a 55" Sony) the contrast is fine, the brightness is... ok I guess. Frankly I spend so little time using that unit now that StreamBaby is gone, I haven't paid much attention. But on our Bedroom TV (a 10-15 year old Costco purchase... I forget the brand name) the new UI is almost painfully bright, especially at night.


Have you checked the picture mode settings? Most TV's have some standard options which as others have mentioned often include ones like Vivid or Game mode which would tend to make the white brighter. I'm not seeing this either on our main Panasonic plasma or the Vizio LCD in my son's game room but I have the Panasonic set to THX mode and the Vizio set to Movie mode. I did try setting the Panasonic to Vivid mode but it still wasn't bright enough to be painful/blinding, but as you mentioned that's going to really depend on the TV.

Scott


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, as I mentioned the bedroom TV is actually set on darker settings, not brighter. If it was on a bright setting I think we'd probably burn out our retinas! LOL


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Turn off Pandora or one of the other audio apps and let me know how you did it.


So you are *****ing about two apps? There are over a dozen that you can configure. And Pandora and the other one are at the bottom of the list. You are just complaining to complain. Those apps took up a whole slot on the old Tivo Central. Did you complain about that, too?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Talking about the menu items, NOT the colors. How many clicks do you like to do to get to certain well used items???


Since I mostly use Tivo-1, Tivo-2, etc., two.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> So you are *****ing about two apps? There are over a dozen that you can configure. And Pandora and the other one are at the bottom of the list. You are just complaining to complain. Those apps took up a whole slot on the old Tivo Central. Did you complain about that, too?


Wow, now I'm *****ing? I can see any criticism at all of Tivo isn't tolerated on this board, even in a thread titled "New UI Sux", which it does. I guess I should have expected a nasty response from you when I proved your first smart-ass response wrong.

In any case, the old UI separated video apps from music apps, which was a cleaner, easier to use interface. My 80 y/o mother called me and was confused by all those other apps she'd never seen before. Now I have no way to hide them. And it's way more that 2 music apps you can't hide, it's several.

I have no problem with all the apps being in one place. Just don't do it half-assed where some can be hidden and some can't.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> And it's way more that 2 music apps you can't hide, it's several.


On one Roamio I can't hide iHeartRadio and Pandora. On my other Roamio I can't hide iHeartRadio, Pandora, Plex, Opera TV and Vevo. But I don't care.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

There are the people here which like the new UI and people here which dislike the new UI. There is nothing wrong with people having their own opinions. There is no need to insult people which don't agree with you. I for one am happy to have a place here on these forums to state my own personal opinion. I respect those which like and even love the new UI, even though I'm not a fan. No I'm not stuck in the past or old or don't understand what modern is. I simply prefer the previous color theme. I didn't like the "New Coke" either. 

I wish everyone would please be respectful of other's opinions, whether you agree with them or not.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> On one Roamio I can't hide iHeartRadio and Pandora. On my other Roamio I can't hide iHeartRadio, Pandora, Plex, Opera TV and Vevo. But I don't care.


Exactly. You can check/uncheck those all day long, and nothing changes.

Whether I care or not is irrelevant. It doesn't change the fact that hiding apps is a broken and incomplete feature. iHeart and Pandora should be added to the Manage list, and Plex, Opera and Vevo should be hidden when unchecked.

I think the next time I'm in a design meeting with one of my customers and they point out bugs and incomplete code, I'll just tell them to quit their *****ing so I can just ignore stuff that doesn't work. Then I'll be qualified to work at Rovi.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Wow, now I'm *****ing?


Yes.
And the other day you were calling me a liar simply because my experience differed from yours and you were unable to accept it.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

We have a 67" Mitsi 1080p DLP set, a 55" Panasonic plasma, a 42" Panasonic LCD, a 42" Samsung LED and a 20" Vizio LED - all have been calibrated and all look perfectly fine with the new menu colors. The white is just a different color, not "blinding" by any means. 

TVs come out of the box in "torch mode" (aka "Vivid" on some TVs) with brightness & contrast turned way up which is NOT the way to watch TV if you expect the image to be an accurate rendering of the original. Either get a calibration DVD or look up the recommended settings for your TV online (not as good as calibration, but will get you close).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Exactly. You can check/uncheck those all day long, and nothing changes.


Almost. If you check those apps (not Pandora or iHeartRadio), the app will also appear in My Shows. I don't check anything except Prime, and YouTube (on days I want to watch Last Week or Real Time).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

On my Bolts I just have Netflix, Amazon, and HBO GO and those are the only ones that show in 'My Shows'. But if I scroll down to 'Apps' I see, on the right, those plus 5 more that have been mentioned here. There seems to be no way to delete those, even though the 'Add & Manage Apps' button is below the list. I wonder why those, none of which I've ever used, have to be listed there. I'm just glad they aren't also in 'My Shows'. That would really bug me. Bad enough that stupid 'what to watch now' thing that cannot be deleted. Clutter gives me stress.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm really liking the new UI so far -- this is on a Roamio. I haven't went looking for broken things yet but for casual usage it's a welcome change. It might actually become my primary TV server again.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i have one complaint so far, the grey episode progress bar in folders is difficult to read, i hope it changes back to blue in a future update.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

mdavej said:


> Wow, now I'm *****ing? I can see any criticism at all of Tivo isn't tolerated on this board, even in a thread titled "New UI Sux", which it does. I guess I should have expected a nasty response from you when I proved your first smart-ass response wrong.
> 
> In any case, the old UI separated video apps from music apps, which was a cleaner, easier to use interface. *My 80 y/o mother called me and was confused by all those other apps she'd never seen before.* Now I have no way to hide them. And it's way more that 2 music apps you can't hide, it's several.
> 
> I have no problem with all the apps being in one place. Just don't do it half-assed where some can be hidden and some can't.


Well after all, she is 80.

TV circa 1937:

USA 1933: 240 lines
USA 1936: 343 lines; limited public demonstrations in New York City (RCA) and Philadelphia (Philco). Field tests in Los Angeles used various line systems, but adopted RCA's 441 lines system by 1938.
USA 1938-9: First TV receivers sold on a very limited basis, mostly in New York. Manufacturers included RCA, General Electric, DuMont, and Andrea.
USA 1937-1941: 441 lines @ 30 f.p.s.(RCA) and 605 lines (Proposed by Philco).


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

wbrightfl said:


> I suggest everyone which isn't happy with the new monochrome UI which lacks imagination and personality to submit a feature request to give us an option to select for ourselves. Classic and colorful UI or new monochrome UI. I would think they could easily add the option to choose a color theme,
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


No, TiVo probably will not, because the monochrome UI uses less memory which is why the TiVo's are running faster and displaying a better picture. I think people just need to go to Cnet HDTV Picture Setting forum


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Johncv said:


> No, TiVo probably will not, because the monochrome UI uses less memory which is why the TiVo's are running faster and displaying a better picture. I think people just need to go to Cnet HDTV Picture Setting forum


Displaying a better picture? Really? Because after I got the updated UI, I thought the (cable tv) picture looked better but I presumed it was my imagination. I really like the new UI!


----------



## Kintaro (May 2, 2016)

I really like the new color scheme, I think it looks slick. I've been jealous of my brother's Bolt UI, but finally I'm happy I got it last week. I'm not too fond of the new menu set up but it's not a deal breaker. It would be nice to hide or show all apps, not just some.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I must say, in view of the strong interface issues mentioned here, I do wonder how much, if any, consumer testing TiVo did of the UI, and if it listened--I would have to think that these strong feelings and issues would have come out, and could have been addressed, at least a bit.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I must say, in view of the strong interface issues mentioned here, I do wonder how much, if any, consumer testing TiVo did of the UI, and if it listened--I would have to think that these strong feelings and issues would have come out, and could have been addressed, at least a bit.


Were people complaining when they bought the Bolt? I don't have a Bolt so I never went to that forum.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> Were people complaining when they bought the Bolt? I don't have a Bolt so I never went to that forum.


I don't recall seeing that, and certainly not at this number. But it also could be, many Bolt folks are new to TiVo, with nothing to compare against (as vs. Premiere and Roamio folks)?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

UCLABB said:


> Were people complaining when they bought the Bolt? I don't have a Bolt so I never went to that forum.


No, there were a few "hey this is different" comments over time, but none of the venom seen here, clearly Bolt owners are more open and flexible with change


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vanclute said:


> Adding my voice to the choir. The new interface absolutely sucks. We both hate it, the white is totally blinding on a modern LCD TV (even on our one that's well past 10 years old) when everything else on screen is perfect. The old interface was absolutely fine, there was zero reason to change it. We use the SD menus on our Premieres so at least we don't have to put up with the ridiculous new layout, but on our Roamio between losing Streambaby (what we primarily use all our TiVos for) and the idiotic new layout of things that didn't need to be moved or changed in the first place... this is a huge step down. At this point we are actively trying to find a better home-network-streaming multi-room solution, and have absolutely no intention of ever buying another TiVo product ever again aver being customers for 15+ years. Hugely disappointing to say the least.
> 
> Change for change's sake, is never good. Change that actually improves things that need improving, is good. This is the former.


If it is actually "blinding" then your settings on your TV are not correct. A properly calibrated TV, whether LCD, OLED, DLP, Plasma etc, will not be "Blinding" with the TiVo interface.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't get it. How much time do people spend looking at the Tivo menus or guides? It's different from what it was yes, but for the purpose it serves I think it's just fine. And if this is what it looked like all along, we'd never know the difference


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ADG said:


> I don't get it. How much time do people spend looking at the Tivo menus or guides? It's different from what it was yes, but for the purpose it serves I think it's just fine. And if this is what it looked like all along, we'd never know the difference


True, a person who started with a Bolt wouldn't notice. But since the Rovi takeover, I spend a lot more time checking the guide, To Do List and History. There's quite a bit more activity in the Season Pass Alerts forum for a reason.

BTW, I don't mind the new UI. It does seem someone moved the Bolt code into the Roamio & Premiere without adjusting for the hardware. SD menus on a Premiere really light up a room.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It is amusing how offended everyone gets when TiVo makes a change. And this is just adopting an update that has been in the wild for about a year now.

I will say that my Premiere UI is noticeably faster and it really only took me a few days to get used to the change. My wife and kids never even mentioned it - I was waiting to see if they would notice enough to complain, they didn't.

I suggest some of you guys check your video settings if this is really blinding you. 

I also suggest do not upgrade to the new graphical UI when it is available, it will give you a stroke.


----------



## MVPinFLA (Dec 16, 2003)

When I saw the new UI last week, I thought that the colors were rather pleasing. The new UI functionality is just fine with me. I am surprised that people would complain so much about it. I am glad that Rovi is still updating the Tivo UI.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MVPinFLA said:


> I am surprised that people would complain so much about it. I am glad that Rovi is still updating the Tivo UI.


By using a standard UI across all platforms makes it easier for the CS people to follow one script. There was three ways to get to "Diagnostics", now there is just one. And people like to complain.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> True, a person who started with a Bolt wouldn't notice. But since the Rovi takeover, I spend a lot more time checking the guide, To Do List and History. There's quite a bit more activity in the Season Pass Alerts forum for a reason.


Except that most of us with Bolts also have Minis, which were the old interface. So, we saw them side by side on a daily basis. And yet, we didn't complain about the "new" interface.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

ClearToLand said:


> *NOTE:* I can't say "'Click to Expand' to see my highlighting" here because I've been criticized for doing that!
> 
> *My Simple Steps:*
> 
> ...


While I was not using the VIVID setting before the new UI, I had it tweaked with a great looking picture and UI. The change forced me to begin re-tweaking. Your suggestions did help me tweak both of my LCDs and now I have a good looking picture again and the UI whites aren't as bright. I'm still not a fan of the new lack of color theme, but at least it's usable now.

Thanks for posting, you were helpful.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> White highlight instead of yellow = Improvement
> Fewer top menu choices making it easier to find everything = Improvement
> Overall look more high end / modern rather than NickToons-ish = Improvement


I don't know what NickToons-ish exactly means (I get the reference to Nickelodeon cartoons), but I would say the new icons look more "cartoony" to me.

I'd say the white highlight is DEFINITELY WAY WAY WAY harder to read.

The menu rearrangement makes it slightly harder for me to find stuff, but that one I'll give it a pass, I'll "get used to it" more than the other issues.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> If it is actually "blinding" then your settings on your TV are not correct. A properly calibrated TV, whether LCD, OLED, DLP, Plasma etc, will not be "Blinding" with the TiVo interface.


Agree, he may have the setting still on "Showroom" or "Display" need to go to Cnet's setting page that I posted.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

Johncv said:


> Agree, he may have the setting still on "Showroom" or "Display" need to go to Cnet's setting page that I posted.


The Cnet's setting page recommendations for my TV made the picture terrible. Fortunately ClearToLand from this forum posted recommendations which worked to help improve my new UI experience. Still doesn't look as good as the previous UI look and feel, but it's simply my personal preference.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

wbrightfl said:


> The Cnet's setting page recommendations for my TV made the picture terrible. Fortunately ClearToLand from this forum posted recommendations which worked to help improve my new UI experience. Still doesn't look as good as the previous UI look and feel, but it's simply my personal preference.


I away found the Cnet's settings spot on with some adjustments. Keep in mind that settings are being made so your video picture looks better not the UI.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

Johncv said:


> I away found the Cnet's settings spot on with some adjustments. Keep in mind that settings are being made so your video picture looks better not the UI.


Yeah the Cnet settings didn't work well for my Vizio 4K LCD. The picture was dark on all channels. Fortunately I got help from another member on this forum and my pic looks very good now. The TIVO UI looks okay now too, but I still miss the previous color theme and TIVO man logo. Looks like we have this new monochrome UI whether we like it or not.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Johncv said:


> wbrightfl said:
> 
> 
> > The Cnet's setting page recommendations for my TV made the picture terrible. *Fortunately ClearToLand from this forum posted recommendations which worked to help improve my new UI experience.* Still doesn't look as good as the previous UI look and feel, but it's simply my personal preference.
> ...


['CLICK to Expand' to see the highlighted portions that I'm replying to]

I went to the Cnet page when I first saw your LINK a few days ago - IMO, it's now somewhat out-of-date and, honestly, I don't know how/if it still applies to 'newer' HDTVs. [i.e. Unless you find a post / LINK from @katzmaier, most of the posts I read were pleas from 'clueless' individuals looking for guidance.]

Both of my older Panasonic LCDs (TC-L32C3, TC-L37U3) were never reviewed and thus have no 'Reference Settings'. The two STICKYs (from 2009) on the top of the don't appear to have been maintained. Especially *Can't find your TV?* which suggests:

2. Check one of the "other sources for HDTV settings" *linked to the left*. Perhaps you'll be able to find settings for your TV there. [LINK is GONE!]
4. Try DIY. The "DIY: HDTV tune-up tips" *link to the left* has some suggestions on how to get started. [LINK is GONE!]
While your intentions were good, I'd like to 'plug' my earlier advice: *ClearToLand's Simple Steps*. Using either 'your' own eyeballs or following the '*THX Calibration*' instructions from a DVD possibly already in your collection, folks can easily get their HDTV settings "_into the ballpark_".

Finally, above and beyond all of this 'advice', TCF members need to keep in mind that an (cough) '_inexpensive_' HDTV probably won't have the capability to provide the same (excellent) picture that a HDTV costing multiple times more will. My Panasonic TC-L32C3 (name brand but 'Entry Level') has never provided the 'Black Blacks' my old CRTs provided; the LCD blacks were non-detailed with the 'Black Level' set to 'Dark' so I initially set it to 'Light' years ago. But recently, after ??? Power-On hours, Panasonic, in their infinite wisdom, decided to FORCE my HDTV to automatically switch back-and-forth between 'Light' and 'Dark' during dark scenes, which became so annoying that I just set it permanently to 'Dark'. While initially I didn't like it, I've grown accustomed to it - i.e. during the MAJORITY of my viewing, the 'Blacker Blacks' are more pleasing.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

wbrightfl said:


> The Cnet's setting page recommendations for my TV made the picture terrible. Fortunately *ClearToLand from this forum posted recommendations which worked to help improve my new UI experience*. Still doesn't look as good as the previous UI look and feel, but it's simply my personal preference.





wbrightfl said:


> Yeah *the Cnet settings didn't work well for my Vizio 4K LCD. The picture was dark on all channels*. Fortunately I got help from another member on this forum and my pic looks very good now. The TIVO UI looks okay now too, but I still miss the previous color theme and TIVO man logo. Looks like we have this new monochrome UI whether we like it or not.


@wbrightfl ,

I'm happy to read that my "*Simple Steps*" helped you out. :thumbsup:

Did you use the:

"*Your Eyeballs*" Method?
OR
"*THX Calibration*" Method?
BTW, per the last paragraph in my previous post, please realize that Vizio is NOT a high-end HDTV...


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

ClearToLand said:


> @wbrightfl ,
> 
> I'm happy to read that my "*Simple Steps*" helped you out. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I used eyeball method and your suggestions about backlight, contrast, brightness and color settings. 
Yes Vizio is not high-end, but the picture I have always had and used before the UI change was amazing for both the video and the TIVO UI. It was the new monochrome, flat UI which forced me to tweak the calibration because of the bright white font and menu bar (not the best choice in my opinion). If the UI didn't change all of this discussion and tweaking would not have been needed. I'm re-tweaked to deal with the new UI and my picture looks go so I'm good to go for now.

Thanks again ClearToLand


----------

